# [Resolved] Waiting for xauthority

## Fulgurance

Hello ! i have finally finished my gentoo installation and i have resolved my bad problem of circular dependencies. My network works !  :Very Happy: 

Now, when i reboot, when my kernel load, he is blocked when my screen ask "Waiting for xauthority"

Where can the problem come from?

----------

## Waterdevil

Hi, how has you resolved this problem, I have the same!

Many thanks

----------

